# Will NREMT Show Some Mercy



## musashi (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey guys I need some advice.  Ok, here's my story: I graduated paramedic school 2 years ago and FINALLY passed my CBT 2 weeks ago on my 5th attempt.  I had to unfortunately retake my practicals as they are only good for one year.  I took off from work an entire week, took out a payday loan and dropped $700 this past week for hotel, skills practice session, and actual skills testing ($150 + $250).  I drove 3.5 hours from San Antonio to Houston and took my skills this a.m.  I passed 11/12 stations and failed the static skill and subsequent retest.  My 2 year completion deadline is end of this month in approx. 2 days or I have to retake paramedic school.

When I last spoke to NREMT 1 day after I found out I had passed the CBT, I brought up this very scenario as it could be a possibility.  The individual I spoke with told me that rarely does NREMT allow for an extension and especially (for some reason) to Texas.  However, this individual was super nice and told me if things didn't work out (translation: I didn't pass all of skills) to give this person a call and they would see what they could do.  I have their name and ext.# and plan on doing so first thing Monday a.m.  

Ok, I know you guys are going to tell me you had 2 years which should have been plenty of time.  You are right, but this is they way my path unfolded for me.  I wish..... and I wish that......however  this is where I stand.  I feel like such a loser for not passing practicals as I had already passed them once 2 years prior.  I'm sure everyone at work will start talking #$*! about me behind my back when I go back next week.  I have spent nearly $1700 dollars in trying to earn my red patch AFTER paramedic school and I know pity party time, feel utterly frustated and sick of it all.  

Alright, I've laid my story open to you guys.  Fire away.....Do you think I have a chance with Registry?  If so, how should I approach this daunting task I find before me?


----------



## Tommerag (Feb 26, 2011)

Honestly, No. Your situation is unfortunate, but the NR doesn't really flex much. A deadline is a deadline. Don't get your hopes up in being granted an extension. They will likely tell you that you will have to retake medic class.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 26, 2011)

They didn't let you retest the station that day? Wow, I feel lucky


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 26, 2011)

Hockey said:


> They didn't let you retest the station that day? Wow, I feel lucky



The OP failed the retest that day.


----------



## reaper (Feb 26, 2011)

NREMT will most likely not give you an extention. They will tell you what you already know. You had two years to finish it and did not get it done.

I know a medic that had been a medic for 6 years in one state. They moved and passed practicals, but failed all six tries at CBT. They are now back in medic school again.


----------



## Jon (Feb 27, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Honestly, No. Your situation is unfortunate, but the NR doesn't really flex much. A deadline is a deadline. Don't get your hopes up in being granted an extension. They will likely tell you that you will have to retake medic class.


I concur. Give them a call, but sadly, the odds are against you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 27, 2011)

That's crappy. I know how life can get in the way of accomplishing your goals. If you don't get the extension maybe you can volunteer somewhere that will put you through their class so you don't have to pay out of pocket again.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 27, 2011)

Do yourself and your patients a favour bro, go back to Paramedic school, it sounds like you have attrited the fundamental cognitive clinical knowledge and dexterious skill requiried of an ambo.

Oh and make it a reputable, accredited college program.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Do yourself and your patients a favour bro, go back to Paramedic school, it sounds like you have attrited the fundamental cognitive clinical knowledge and dexterious skill requiried of an ambo.
> 
> Oh and make it a reputable, *accredited college program.*



Hahahahaha that doesn't mean a single thing necessarily


----------



## Tommerag (Feb 27, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Hahahahaha that doesn't mean a single thing necessarily



Well it honestly should. Just have to wait until after dec 31 2012.


----------

